

Vodafone Germany hacked, 2 million clients' banking data accessed - queeerkopf
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-09-12/vodafone-germany-hacker-accesses-2-million-clients-banking-data.html

======
queeerkopf
Press release reporting the incident by vodafone (in german):

[https://www.vodafone.de/unternehmen/presse/aktuelle_pm.html](https://www.vodafone.de/unternehmen/presse/aktuelle_pm.html)

